# what are your bike's nick names?



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

that is, if you give your bikes names. if you don't, that's OK with me. this thread has probably been done before, but what the hey, i've been away for a while...

my 'cross bike is the "reconnaissance lightning"...(like the p-38's they used to paint light blue and put cameras in the nose instead of fifties and the twenty mm...relatively lightweight and fast)

the 29'er SS is simply "the pig" 'cause it feels like riding a three hundred pound sow on pavement...

i've just christened the aluminum ibis hardtail "the camel" as in sopwith camel, 'cause it's old and kinda obsolete...but she can still dive bomb like a champ and turn on a dime.

c'mon, do you have silly names for your bikes?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I call her fatty.....she doesn't mind.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Slober Knocker


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Slober Knocker


you're about as kooky as the day is long. but you know that, of course...:thumbsup:


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

'08 Big Hit 2 - Just call her Bravo Hotel


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the bike with no name. 

On the first part of the journey,
I was looking at all the life.
There were plants and birds. and rocks and things,
There was sand and hills and rings.
The first thing I met, was a fly with a buzz,
And the sky, with no clouds.
The heat was hot, and the ground was dry,
But the air was full of sound.

I've been down the mountain on a bike with no name,
It felt good to be out of the rain.
On the mountain you can't remember its name,
Cause there aint no one to take yer pain


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

mountain, road, cruiser and cross. I would call them by there make, but they were all built by the same guy.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Yeah dude, I name my bikes 

"Felix the Cat" is my jabberwocky.
"Sweaty Betty" is my FG Drop Bar Mtb
"The Rascal" is my 1973 Raleigh Super Course(thank Monzie for the name)
"The Rabble-rouser" is my Cafe Racer.

And im still waiting for a name to come to me for my FG road bike.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Bike(s)


----------



## Milkman311 (Aug 30, 2010)

My wife calls it "The Misstress." I call it "My Wife."


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

Mines is 'The Bat'

That's because a friend's 2 year old kid ,when asked, could only pronounce it as Diamond Bat , actually it was more like Dammond Bat, it's not a name that stuck until recently mainly because of how it looks now and it never had a name before that.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

No name for my bike, just my car.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep...*

My bikes names:

"The Turner" for my Turner
"The Singlespeed" for my single speed
"The Road Bike" for my road bike

When I pick up my cross bike, I'll likely name it "The Cross Bike"

Clever: that's how I roll.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

The Blue One
The Black One


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I have never understood why some like to give names to inanimate objects like cars and bikes. So no, I do not have any cute names for my bikes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> I have never understood why some like to give names to inanimate objects like cars and bikes. So no, I do not have any cute names for my bikes.


dude...please switch on your "humor" button.

i don't want to be rude but let us have our fun. you don't have to participate if you don't like it.

i knew somebody would post a sour response like this.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

I've got a white ex9 I call Traveler after General Robert E. Lee's horse.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

JonathanGennick said:


> I have never understood why some like to give names to inanimate objects like cars and bikes. So no, I do not have any cute names for my bikes.


Just say no.


----------



## BallardFoodie (Jan 19, 2010)

When I got my bike, my kid threw a mister yuck sticker on it. I've stuck with it and hence the name because it is pure poison.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Actually, I recant my earlier post. There is one name that I have...My son insisted upon a Kona Dew this spring. I frequently refer to it as "The Doober". That's just an inside joke between him and I though, and now I guess all of you are in on it.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm so creative...The Heckler, The Zaskar and The Roadie are the pet names that my rides go by:thumbsup:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Ivy-for my Fervor (cuz she's green and her namesake grows faster than I can ride)
Kona-for the Cindercone
Lucy-for the Tomac Sig. (aka Lucy the Mongoosey)


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Bike, bike, bike and Grinny Pig.


----------



## scrambled_legs (May 25, 2005)

Sexy Susan but don't tell my wife...

Also l have one with fat tires so I call her Lataesha for her big rear


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

my KHS SS 29er rigid is called "the Beasty"........I just call my Cannondale Jekyll "the Jekyll" (I always liked that name for a bike)..........


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

Heidi - hybrid/cross
[dirty] Gurdy - 29er HT
Rhoda - old road bike


----------



## HighUintas (Aug 7, 2011)

Old Blue!


----------



## basa (Jul 5, 2011)

Tractor


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Kenneth Noisewater


----------



## jacman (Jan 20, 2011)

Frankenbike was built by a guy who owned a bike shop.

it is a conglomeration of spare parts.


----------



## bcwall (Jul 4, 2011)

My girfriend' s Specialized Myka is Myka the Bika. My new black trail 29 has not got a name yet but im thinking black beauty. 

Jugdish, that is a sweet name!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

When talking about my bikes to the wife:
The Pivot, I call it "the Pivot"
The BMC, I call it "the BMC"
The boy's Raleigh, I call it "the boy's bike"
My little girl's strider, I call it "Princess' bike"
The Specialized, I call it "the gray one"

The wife calls them "one too many"


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

My commuter/tourer is the "Dorkmobile" b/c it's all black/silver and reminiscent of the batmobile except dorky looking.


----------



## got6ponies (Sep 16, 2011)

move that "*damn bike*"


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

They don't have nicknames, but they are all my mistresses - 

My list of mistresses:
Salsa Mamasita - Hot latina with big tires and wide hips. She likes to be rode hard and fast. I always end up on top with her.
Haro Ally SS - Brunnette with blond highlights. Big tires and hard body. She works me hard.
Kona Dawg Primo - Ugly and heavy, shes a dog, but always a fun ride.
Felt Curbside - She's a whore. Can be found on street corners around town. Good for a quick fix.


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

The XTC - "The Revenge" because i sold my car and bought the bike, so when i crash the car is getting revenge...not too clever.... 

The Tarmac - "Ginny" because my grandma passed away and left me some inheritance, i bought a bike.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

mr_chrome said:


> my KHS SS 29er rigid is called "the Beasty"........I just call my Cannondale Jekyll "the Jekyll" (I always liked that name for a bike)..........


is it wrong that I gained wood when I saw yer carbon Lefty?


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

I call my Kona Kikapu the flying butthole, because it has this logo on the headtube:


----------



## K3N (Aug 23, 2010)

I usually refer to mine as ******. That was only natural, cuz it's white and I'm Hispanic. But sometimes on the trail it's "you stupid mother F'er!!". I predict the latter is a quite common nickname


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

"God damn it, what's wrong with you now!?" 

Seriously, I shout this at it every other ride.


----------



## plumleej (Sep 21, 2011)

lucy


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

that bike
this bike
the other bike
what bike


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

FS = sweet pea
rigid 29 SS = fukr

Love em both!


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

Depends if it's broken or not, when broken it's often called names I can't repeat on here, when working it's called goose (it's a mongoose otero super)


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Just say no.


i'm sorry about the mean things i said to you a few weeks ago...heh heh heh...


----------



## MetalNeck (Sep 21, 2011)

My Giant AC-1's name is "The Bison". The name was given to it by my fellow riders due to its extreme weight, girth, and durability.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

My girlfriend has a Klein that she calls "Calvin"


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my last bike was black and white so i called it Obama. (or for my conservative friends, Nobama).


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> The wife calls them "one too many"


So true!

Honestly, my bike and I are fighting right now so I pretty much call it a POS! When we get things worked out (tire problems) and we get over our disagreements, I will go back to calling it, "My Bike". However, it doesn't really matter which one I am talking about, she has to figure that out on her own.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> that bike
> this bike
> the other bike
> what bike


My favorite would have to be, "I need another bike!" My wifes would be, "Another BIKE?!"


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

The Talon is "29er" and the road bike is "roadie", clever isn't it?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Newest ride is "Sherman" or "Sherm" for short...it's a bit of a tank (~37lbs) compared to the other bikes in my stable, but it goes over or blasts through stuff the other bikes can't handle


----------



## fatstevie (Oct 25, 2006)

my first MTB was called "the Regurgitator"


----------



## ZUUL99 (Oct 3, 2010)

"The Ape " because it climbs like one


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

• 2009 Surly 1x1: _Fun-by-Fun_
• 2007 Santa Cruz Superlight: _Mensocycle_ (it used to be Menso de Jong's race bike)
• 2009 Surly Big Dummy cargobike: _Land Yacht_
• 2009 Surly Pugsley: _Clown Bike_


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ZUUL99 said:


> "The Ape " because it climbs like one


that's a new term to me - so I assume it handles roots well and flings poop everywhere it goes?


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

My bike was nicknamed the "General Lee" by my mates, due to its bright orange colour! I love it:










More on my blog post about the "General Lee" HERE

The General Lee is really very Orange!:


----------



## TexasPig (Aug 18, 2011)

Cruella Deville- 2011 Jamis Exile III, first three rides she dumped me, once over the bars and twice to the sides. She has the silver and black theme going on so she got the name

Sucking Wind aka Asthma- my single speed Schwinn Homegrown converted to road bike commuter 

ForSale- 2003 Gary Fisher Sugar4+. seriously it's for sale and that her name!


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

at about the 12hr mark of a 24hr I call mine lots of names I can\'t mention here


----------



## ZUUL99 (Oct 3, 2010)

highdelll said:


> that's a new term to me - so I assume it handles roots well and flings poop everywhere it goes?


If by poop you mean mud than yes it does that as well


----------



## Micka (Oct 30, 2006)

I've never had nicknames for my bikes, but I've now devised one. I've been away from my beloved MTB for months now, so I think it's my brain fulfilling some need for affection by naming my bike (a stealth black, Blur LTc).

"Neutrino", because it is faster than light!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

mikeb said:


> you're about as kooky as the day is long. but you know that, of course...:thumbsup:


Ok, I'll byte. Why is that kooky?


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

Too Funny, I geuss there aren't too many "new" ideas these days! Here's my Mr. YUK. Is it just a Pittsburgh thing or does anyone else know that Mr. YUK is mean...Mr. YUK is GREEN!!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Alice B. Toklas


----------



## Sorted (Feb 11, 2004)

Come to think of it, I don't have a name for my bike!! Although, my bike has probably got a name for me!! lol ;-)


----------



## mossy367 (Jul 21, 2011)

Scarlett becuase it's a beautiful red - and becuase it's sexy like the actress


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Schoolbus!

Titus Switchblade that sits so tall it feels like driving a schoolbus while sitting on top
of it. ( at least thats how it felt when I built it up.)

It's also my battlecry, so if you hear that shouted out on the trail it's just me and
NOT an actual bus in the trails, and I'm having fun.


----------



## Baisaikle (Oct 13, 2011)

The filing cabinet would be a fitting name based on the sound it makes. But seriously what is the purpose of naming some consumer goods you happen to own?


----------



## Pipe-Dreams (Oct 1, 2011)

Current bike is "The Jolly Rogers" previous bike was "Sunshine" 
Also had a bike called the "Hellcat"


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Baisaikle said:


> The filing cabinet would be a fitting name based on the sound it makes. But seriously what is the purpose of naming some consumer goods you happen to own?


I mean, who wants to give anything they own some character. That is so lame. I am going to go hide the logos on my bike with stickers that say bike on them. Because that is all it really is. You are such a non conformist that you are a conformist to the non conformers.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

"The Cannondale" for my '07 Cannondale Prophet 5
"The Cannondale" for my '94 Cannondale M400 turned commuter.
I"m not very good with names.


----------



## steveburns (Oct 14, 2011)

I call my bike sheldon... I don't know why but I looked at it and sheldon came to my mind it kind of looks like a sheldon...


----------



## Baisaikle (Oct 13, 2011)

Adim_X said:


> I mean, who wants to give anything they own some character. That is so lame. I am going to go hide the logos on my bike with stickers that say bike on them. Because that is all it really is. You are such a non conformist that you are a conformist to the non conformers.


Your powers of deduction are blinding.  Furthermore, my previous comment did not concern the act of changing the physical appearance of a bike, or its original branding, in any way. I still wonder what sort of tangible extra utility one can derive from giving a nickname for their bike, coffee maker or microwave oven.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Baisaikle said:


> Your powers of deduction are blinding.  Furthermore, my previous comment did not concern the act of changing the physical appearance of a bike, or its original branding, in any way. I still wonder what sort of tangible extra utility one can derive from giving a nickname for their bike, coffee maker or microwave oven.


You must not have seen the no buzz kill pic huh.

It's about giving the bike a little personality which it seems you have none of.

And for fun also, which sounds like you have very little of that either.

My cannondale six13 is "the black beauty"
my wahoo is "the fish"

oh I almost forgot, the toaster I race from previous posts is "toastie"

nicknames help you make it up hills


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

My friend used to have a specialized hardrock that was like a dary grey brown I think. We called it thunderhorse from the show Metalocalypse.

That bike got stolen, and since then no names equal or better then that have ever come up


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

My new SS is called "Alewicious Devadander Ambercrombie" that's long for Mud.


----------



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

I have a thing for white so my last bike was white and my soon to come Nomad will be white. Both were/are going to be called Blondie


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

the singlespeed, the full sus, and the fixie


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

My bike`s name is Bosun


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I have so much bikes that I use to call them differently depending on the circumstances... It varies from my baby to ****ing ***** with pig going on sometimes...

But here's the list :

My Yakuza (aka "my baby", "the pig", "freakin' badass bike") : Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki
My GT (aka "XCR" or the blue one) : GT XCR 3000
The Timberline : GT Timberline FS
The SnowRider (aka "ryde" or "*****") : Custom built dual-suspension winter bike
The GMC (aka the red one or my trail bike) : Dual suspension 80mm trail bike
The black shiny one : Steel rigid Raleigh Summit
The Tempest (aka my SS) : GT Tempest

I also speak to my bikes, mostly to the one for the winter, when I open the garage door at 7 in the morning, snow all over the place, I tell her : "it's gonna be a good ride baby !" :thumbsup:

David


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

My Fisher is called "the GF".
It keeps the ladies wondering just exactly whom I'm referring to. As in the one I rocked for a couple hours out in the woods into sweaty lather and then hosed down in the back yard afterwards  And the one I spend most of my disposable income on. :nono:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ you funny man


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

My Bike


----------



## dacosta (Jul 23, 2010)

My Mountain bike: Old Glory
My Road bike (commuter): Stinkyhead

Fooly


----------



## unsmowler (Sep 13, 2004)

We had a simple system:
the white bike
the black bike (wifey's)
the Nomad

Then I bought a replacement for the white bike, which was black on black. It goes by "the stealth bike" or "Darth Niner"

My buddy Mike rides a '92 Bridgestone MB2 known at the Twitchcycle for it's challenging handling characteristics.


----------



## driveroperator (Aug 16, 2010)

Remedy is Goat. bahh
Road bike is Road Bike or "why the f--k would I want to ride that damn thing"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

the dh or Syren or Transition
the all mountain or Blur or Santa Cruz
the road bike or Look

no pet names ... those for the partner or Hubby or Baby


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

Liz - the SantaCruz Chameleon
Elsie- the Ventana El Ciclon

Pretty easy to see where those came from.


----------



## crh911s (Oct 10, 2011)

*Stumper*

Specialized 29'r hardtail..."stumper"


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

JonathanGennick said:


> I have never understood why some like to give names to inanimate objects like cars and bikes. So no, I do not have any cute names for my bikes.


Yor wife needs to lose a few LB's
Just sayin


----------



## neillr (Oct 13, 2011)

Goldie - Im sure you will all know why
Golden GT Zaskar


----------



## Skottsparc (May 26, 2011)

robdeanhove said:


> My bike was nicknamed the "General Lee" by my mates, due to its bright orange colour! I love it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the feature article in MB UK a while back about you and " General Lee "
Very cool - some serious mileage you've done on that Tall Boy :thumbsup:


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*What are your bike's nicknames?*

Meet Molly.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

Skottsparc said:


> Read the feature article in MB UK a while back about you and " General Lee "
> Very cool - some serious mileage you've done on that Tall Boy :thumbsup:


Cheers Skottspark 

The General Lee is still going strong (and fast and long!), but is now joined by my new, Nicknameless, Santa Cruz Highball... any suggestions?


----------



## artemha (Nov 20, 2010)

donmeredith74 said:


> Meet Molly.
> 
> View attachment 647160


Looks as a tractor. On it it is convenient?


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd call the highball "smoothie" based on those carbon curves.

Two rides into my new voodoo canzo, when asked by the builder how it rides, I responded
"like riding on a stick of butter!"

Hence First29er = Butter. Or the butterz for short


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Stick of Delicious Butter Round Stickers from Zazzle.com

stickers on the way!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone mentioned other appliances?

I call my washing machine "The Washer"; the drying machine "The Dryer"; the toaster "The Toaster"; and the microwave "That stupid piece of sh*t", cos I still have no clue how to work it or what it's for...


----------



## Bob12676 (Sep 10, 2008)

XLSpearfish doesn't really have a nick name, but every time I take it out of the garage I say/sing - Ho Ho Ho Green Giant!
Stumpjumper carbon 29er - Bosco (Mr T.) cause it's big black and has a little mohawk where the red stripes come together on the top tube.


----------



## SuperSoup (Sep 28, 2011)

i call my bike "my brother"
its not very reliable, because the components are cheap, so as the frame and geometry
it complains alot. wherever he is.. climbing, descending, speeding on the top gear, and hitting bumps.. the brake squeaks, the fork squeaks too, the rear derailler always get a "clack clack clack clack" sound when i hit the bumps and when in the top gear. sometimes, it doesn't sound right
and when shifting.. you have always shift with your heart, not brutally or it wont change gears.

all of that rubbishness but i love my bike. i treat it like my little brother and cant live without it


----------



## big.eck (Feb 7, 2011)

my san andreas has been called the beast quite a few times by strangers , i liked it so thats what i call it now


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Me: the black bike, the silver bike, the red bike, and the blue bike.

My Wife: Allie, Paolo, Zelda, and Mr Ritchey.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I usually call mine "the little bike"
"the big bike" is my Honda CR500


----------



## ronjohnson88 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have an onle bike that my sister used to ride that is a bright green. I think it's one of the best womens bikes ever or KIWI. I love kiwis and I love the color of that bike.


----------



## Phk86 (Jun 10, 2011)

Muddy..Pretty straight forward..


----------



## RikP (Sep 13, 2018)

‘Stone Soup’ is my latest build. SS hardtail 27.5 mtb. Soma B-Side. So many people gave me parts that the name was a natural. 
My Univega Gran rally fixie conversion is named ‘Uno’ my Soma Double Cross is ‘Dos’ 
My road bike is a Schwinn peloton that I’ve always called ‘SchwinG’ although since it’s a Reynolds 853 with Reynolds wheels I named it ‘Burt’ (RIP) 
The Cannondale with the Xtracycle Free Radicle bolt on it simply Xtradale.


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

Got simple unofficial names according to me...
- Meta (meta AM v4.2)
- Hall (Hal5)
- Etsy (Trek XC)
- Cruiser (a junkyard beach cruiser)

According to my wife...
- Wife #3
- Wife #2
- Ex-wife
- The Bike

So apparently it's the last one she officially believes is a bike.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

RikP said:


> 'Stone Soup' is my latest build. SS hardtail 27.5 mtb. Soma B-Side. So many people gave me parts that the name was a natural.
> My Univega Gran rally fixie conversion is named 'Uno' my Soma Double Cross is 'Dos'
> My road bike is a Schwinn peloton that I've always called 'SchwinG' although since it's a Reynolds 853 with Reynolds wheels I named it 'Burt' (RIP)
> The Cannondale with the Xtracycle Free Radicle bolt on it simply Xtradale.


Stone Soup is a GREAT name for that bike.

The all white Pugsly in my avatar pick had been called Jet Puff (marshmallows) but now I usually call it Casper.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*what are your bikes nick names?*

Bike


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

My black and blue Giant Propel is named Mystique (X-men); my white and black Specialized Enduro is named Gwen (Gwen Stacy - Spider Girl); my black and red Specialized Epic is named Natasha (Black Widow).

Fun thread with lots of interesting names 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Blizzy! 









...umm...makes more sense in the winter lol.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Terror - My 1992 Cannondale Beast of the East 1x10
Torture - My Jones Plus SS
Tantric - My Evil Following

*Note - All names are interchangeable.....


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

MOJO K said:


> The all white Pugsly in my avatar pick had been called Jet Puff (marshmallows) but now I usually call it Casper.


Add a little dark blue & red bling and call it "Stay Puft."

I haven't ridden much this summer so my bike's temporary nickname is "wet suit rack."


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Bike


True story.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Haligan78 said:


> I usually call mine "the little bike"
> "the big bike" is my Honda CR500


This post is 7 years old. Still rocking that old big bore monster 2 stroke?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I nicknamed my Giant Fathom "Dipshit" and my Octane One "The Demon."


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Battery said:


> I nicknamed my Giant Fathom "Dipshit" and my Octane One "The Demon."


I hope you don't do that when both are in the same room. Can you imagine the hurt feelings and the embarrassment of the Giant Fathom / Dipshit?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I hope you don't do that when both are in the same room. Can you imagine the hurt feelings and the embarrassment of the Giant Fathom / Dipshit?


Oh yeah, I call my bike dipshit all of the time. I swear my Fathom tries to kill me every single time I take her out. This bike also reminds me how much I absolutely hate open dropout forks and frames.

I will probably keep Dipshit around for when my little brother stops by and wants to try mountain biking.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Heckler
Macho Man
Unit (Rigid Unit) 

They were already named.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Knobby Bobby and Motocross Mike.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

Only time I name my bike is when it breaks.... then it’s referred to as POS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

Never occurred to me that people name their bikes...I call mine “my bike”


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemen..

I just named my bike after consulting 4chan... I give you bikeyMcBikeFace aka Fred the Giant Anthem 29er // DBA McBikeFace International LTD.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Grumpy - the gravel Stumpy.


----------



## dylandewandel (Jul 7, 2018)

In it's current state? Deathtrap.


----------



## kkm (Sep 24, 2018)

Cheapo ($290 msrp bike) and oldie (1996 bike)


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Bloody Mary - blood red 2016 Rocky Altitude, my main steed.
Grimace - purple 2015 Kona Hei Hei, my XC/marathon rig
Norrin Radd - silver 2008 Norco Sasquatch which is for backup or just for laughs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GRPABT1 said:


> Bloody Mary - blood red 2016 Rocky Altitude, *my main steed.*
> Grimace - purple 2015 Kona Hei Hei, my XC/marathon rig
> Norrin Radd - silver 2008 Norco Sasquatch which is for backup or just for laughs.


"my main steed"

That term has officially been retired from the community.

It's so 2003'.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/terms-should-retired-revised-1087511.html


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> "my main steed"
> 
> That term has officially been retired from the community.
> 
> ...


I don't give a stuff really. It's my main steed.

There I said it again.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got Cara - She's a blue and red Pivot Switchblade and looks like Supergirl or Cara Danvers

Clara - She's a bit of a Les, or a Pivot Les to be exact. Or Long Distance Clara the lorry driver out of one of my favourite kids TV shows.

Payton is a Waltworks, so Walter Payton

Then there's Dave GRoad, my only male bikes, he's a gravel grinding, drum playing, rock and roller or a Vielo V+1 in normal people's eyes.

All my bikes have always had a name and each one is remembered...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I don’t even think years of therapy would help some of you.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I just call my Cannondale Trail5 POS cause that is what it is...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Village Bicycle


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

93EXCivic said:


> I just call my Cannondale...POS cause that is what it is...


Ha! I can relate as someone who is currently dealing with Cannondale to get my broken frame warrantied.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Isn't there a thread on this already?


Yes


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

I call mine the battle ship.
It's steel, gray, big and heavy.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Trail bike: The Couch
XC fs: the rocket ship
XC fs: princess
XC ht: The dump truck
XC ht: The gimp


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mine are upgraded BSO, and e-converted BSO.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

B1,2,3,4...

They all beater's once covered in dust


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

My old Vassago JabberWocky (circa 2007) is now the pub crawl and neighborhood ride is lovingly referred to as "Mrs. V". 

My Samsara SS (main ride) is just "Sami" (not very original).

My 2004 Lemond Tete de Course classic road bike is just "the roadie".

They are all loved. 

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I don't name any of my vehicle/rides. But if I did my bike would probably be called "Mistress".

Not for why you're probably thinking, but because she beats me silly and I keep coming back asking for more. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I let my kids name my bikes. With me having veto power and only restrictions are female names. It feels odd riding something with a guy name. 

My old Pivot Mach 429 was Tessa.

My Salsa Timberjack is Jacqueline.

Just got my Ibis Mojo HD3, once my kids see it I'll see what they want to name her.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Bradym77 said:


> It feels odd riding something with a guy name.


That's the basis of mine all being females (with the exception of Dave GRoad, but come on, Dave Grohl!!) too!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Straight 8... "The Relic"


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

'19 Trek Full Stache 8 = Hulk Smash

'20 Polygon Siskiu N8 = changing to 'Joe Dirt', due to pending mullet

'17 Nukeproof Scout 290 = Scout

'20 Giant Reign Adv 27.5 = Dark Knight (another brand new name)

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cudabri (Sep 3, 2019)

When my kid was little she had "blue blankie" now she's 17 and I have " blue bikie"


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

2021 Canfield Nimble 9 - Nimbly Wimbly


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

2011 FSR Comp, formerly known as "Rootbeer" 








I haven't named my Ibis.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shadowsports said:


> 2011 FSR Comp, formerly known as "Rootbeer"
> View attachment 1945460
> 
> 
> I haven't named my Ibis.


Ibis, how about "Gangly Bird"?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I call my Intense Primer, “bike”.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

In 30 years of MTB, I've never named my bike until now. Meet Johnny Ranger.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The brown one
The black one
The gray one
The other gray one
Gray bike 3
Green Dragon
Road bike
Klunker


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

"F*ck you", "What the f*ck was that", "Jesus Christ", "Ow f*ck" ...


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

DennisT said:


> "F*ck you", "What the f*ck was that", "Jesus Christ", "Ow f*ck" ...


Those are my nicknames for trails.


----------



## Cudabri (Sep 3, 2019)

"Bigous Dickous" 
What's so funny about that? 
Throw him to the floor!


----------

